# Derelict Home, Cambridge Outskirts, Cambridgeshire



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Came across this little gem, a very eery place. With original fittings still in place, such as the canopy outside and the glass porch light, this location remains relatively untouched since it was security boarded. No entry available I'm afraid but check my tip at the bottom - it got me some awesome shots! 

I have no history of this location, however with the state of the outdoor areas, the length of the nettles and the like, it appears to be a good number of years since this place was last open. 
17/07 UPDATE: I have found the property on the Land Registry and was purchased in 2000. Looks like it is just being held for the land potentially?

The site is also covered in rabbit warrens, which made it a little tricky wondering about in the undergrowth. The ground was very soft and a lot of rabbit activity led to tunnels everywhere! There are even a couple of skulls we spotted to add the atmosphere here!

*Top Tip: Can't see through the security pin-hole sheet metal? With your phone, turn off the flash, and hold the lens to the pin-hole. Hey presto- a pretty awesome look inside the boarded building! (even if you can't physically get inside!) *

Full Album Here.

Enjoy!




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2013)

What a waste!thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tastik (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice tip


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 25, 2013)

Just a short update - looks as though this used to be a B&B once upon a time, but was since purchased by the Highways Agency... I think it's earmarked for demolition for road widening in the future. Just a hunch!


----------

